# kiiks



## Gavril

What does _kiiks _(huudahdussana) mean?

K


----------



## sakvaka

I don't recognize that interjection. It should probably read _iiks_ (=yikes!), and it's used when you _see something you're afraid of_ (an elegant lady* sees a mouse etc.) or _are surpised._

---
* in Finnish: _hieno nainen_ - straight translation would be "fine/fancy lady", but I think this means something totally different


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> I don't recognize that interjection. It should probably read _iiks_ (=yikes!), and it's used when you _see something you're afraid of_ (an elegant lady* sees a mouse etc.) or _are surpised._
> 
> ---
> * in Finnish: _hieno nainen_ - straight translation would be "fine/fancy lady", but I think this means something totally different



Pitäisi tunnustaa, että löysin _kiiks-_sanan tämän päivän VjW:sta. Auttaako sinua kääntämään se englanniksi?


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Pitäisi tunnustaa, että löysin _kiiks-_sanan tämän päivän VjW:sta. Auttaako tämä sinua kääntämään sen englanniksi?



Varmasti auttaa, jos kerrot, mikä VjW on  Käytät niin paljon lyhenteitä, että välillä on vaikea ymmärtää, mitä ajat takaa.

Olen aika varma, että _kiiks_ tarkoittaa samaa kuin _iiks_. Olisiko sinulla tarjota kontekstia?


----------



## sakvaka

Ahaa, porukalla miettiminen auttoi: Viivi ja Wagner.

It is impossible to say what "kiiks" actually means in that context. I think it refers to the abovementioned _iiks_.


----------



## Lievo

Tässä kyseinen sarjakuva: http://www.hs.fi/viivijawagner/1135249733615

_Kiiks_ ei tarkoita oikeastaan yhtään mitään.


----------



## Gavril

Lievo said:


> Tässä kyseinen sarjakuva: http://www.hs.fi/viivijawagner/1135249733615
> 
> _Kiiks_ ei tarkoita oikeastaan yhtään mitään.



Käytetäänkö näyttämään sen, että toinen kuntelee toista? (Verrattakoon eng. _mm, mmph _jne.)


----------



## sakvaka

> Käytetäänkö sitä näyttämään (sen), että (toinen) kuuntelee toista? _Red parts - I would leave these out
> 
> Compare with English: you could never say "Is used to show the thing that you're listening to the other?" but "Is it used to show that you're listening to the other?"_


Voin sanoa erittäin varmasti, että ei käytetä. Siinä tapauksessa meilläkin käytetään _mmh_:tä.

EDIT: Note! This applies to spoken Finnish - in written language I'd prefer _aha, aijaa, niin_ and so on, because when the tone of your voice is missing, the message becomes more difficult to interpret. 

_Mmh_ can (in some cases) suggest boredom and _mmph_ contempt.


----------

